# A bunch of Paph seed sent in



## Rick (Jan 16, 2013)

To Troy Meyers.

3 crosses of stonei (mine and Paphman's)
exul (mine and Poozcard's)
barbatum (mine and Tenman's)

So since Paph flasks go fast, you might want to get on the list and commit now.:wink:


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## abax (Jan 17, 2013)

O.k., I'm committed for the exul *waving hands*.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 17, 2013)

Same here


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2013)

those stonei crosses are going to be fantastic. i have my own stonei flasks coming back from the lab soon or else i would sign up for one too!


----------



## Stone (Jan 17, 2013)

Rick said:


> To Troy Meyers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2013)

Stone said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > To Troy Meyers.
> ...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 18, 2013)

Stone said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > To Troy Meyers.
> ...


----------



## Stone (Apr 21, 2013)

Rick said:


> Stone said:
> 
> 
> > HaHa!!!
> ...


----------



## eggshells (Apr 22, 2013)

It's a good cross Mike, the seeds that you got. Saw both of the parents.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2013)

Great news Mike. I'm super keen!!!
(what else does 'he' have paph-wise?)


----------



## Trithor (Apr 27, 2013)

Any chance of us getting flasks out to South africa? If so I would be interested in one of each


----------



## Stone (Apr 27, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Great news Mike. I'm super keen!!!
> (what else does 'he' have paph-wise?)



Nothing from me...........yet. I've got a very nice charlesworthii outcross in pod.


----------



## Stone (Apr 27, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Any chance of us getting flasks out to South africa? If so I would be interested in one of each



Check your PM's


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2013)

Checking with Troy Meyers, my seed is just now starting to germinate. So Stone's seed is well ahead:wink:


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2013)

Stone said:


> Nothing from me...........yet. I've got a very nice charlesworthii outcross in pod.



pick me, pick me.......


----------

